# Roadhunters busted.



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

This morning on the show "Outdoor Oklahoma", they showed film footage of roadhunters being busted for shooting at fake deer. Gosh you wouldn't believe some of them. One film two guys got out of thier vehicle and unloaded both of their rifles on a deer that wouldn't run off. You'd think that after the first two shots they would have known theres something not right about that deer.

It was very interesting to watch.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

A friend grew up near an old guy who put a bull elk silhouette up on a knob above the road so you see it when you rounded the corner. He put a real set of antlers on it. Every week he would go to the corner and pick up the cases for his brass collection.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Road hunters make me ill. I understand there are some areas that it is illegal in? I wish here it was illegal and you had to be off road to hunt. I have found 2 dead elk, a wounded moose, and several deer on my land this fall, and yesterday I caught some idiots chasing deer with snowmobiles. On MY land. GRRRRR!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Let me tell you the "fake" deer the local game wardens around here use are something else....
The deer can move from an eating position to a head up ears moving and tail twitching stance........ more than enough to fool even the best of them there "road-hunters"..... So much so that they don't even notice the green SUV with the emergency lights on top sitting just down the road...........


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Seems it is legal in North Dakota.

 Al


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Micheal said:


> Let me tell you the "fake" deer the local game wardens around here use are something else....
> The deer can move from an eating position to a head up ears moving and tail twitching stance........ more than enough to fool even the best of them there "road-hunters"..... So much so that they don't even notice the green SUV with the emergency lights on top sitting just down the road...........


They have them here too, and it is great. But there is just too much area to cover for so few officers. And new laws should be made. hunting on foot only, otherwise rifle must be encased, IMO.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Sure would like to see a few of them get busted around here. Have one in particular in mind.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

One time I took a cleaned grouse carcus and propped it up on a stick in the trail. The next time I hunted the trail it was blown apart.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

someone needs to make decoy that shoots back.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, the DNR here has been doing that for years (decoy and arrest) it's amazing how stupid (or hungry) some folks are.

brownegg


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I know of a guy who got busted twice in the same day for shooting the same Decoy!

Wardens set it up in a field in the morning. Guy jumps out of his truck and while standing on the road blasted the deer. He got a ticket for shooting from the road. The guy drives to town for lunch, and the DNR moved the decoy to another field. Guy comes back, sees the deke, stops his truck, jumps out, runs across the ditch, and blasts away. This time they got him for trespassing!


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I've got a photo I took a couple of years ago of a dummy deer. Looks very good, luckily I only shot him with my camera. Was a nice 10 pt whitetail. Didn't take long to figure out what was going on. Warden had a laugh at my expense when I drove on down the road and stopped to visit with him.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

We was on our way to Church one time.My wife says look at that Deer.I jump out and Mooned it,go around corner gave the Guys a wave.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJTpjzKM0vk[/ame]

big rockpile


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

They also do that with moose up here with setting up a decoy. Usually the conservation agents are attempting (almost always successfully) to nab some night poachers or illegal discharge of firearms from a moving craft from the water (setting up the decoy at lakeshore). The fines are quite stiff and almost always the perpetrators lose hunting privelages for several years and their guns and equipment (boat, etc.) are confiscated.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Back when I was a Kid my Mom was married to one of the Biggest Road Hunters around.There wasn't any Deer would hunt for rabbits,Squirrels and Quail.Seen him kill 30 Quail out of one covey.Kill hundreds of Rabbits.

Drove around in the Edsel,pick up Pop Bottles for Gas money.

big rockpile


----------

